# FLR-M Help!



## fizzb88 (Sep 2, 2014)

Hi everyone, 

I realise I may be posting the same queries again but I tried searching on the Forum and couldn’t find all the relevant answers. I apologise for the repetition.

My spouse visa is due to expire on the 1st of march 2018 and I’m currently collecting documents for the application. I would appreciate help with the below:

1. I’ve been trying to find the link for FLR online application but no google search has revealed one. I would appreciate a link to the application, please.

2. I’m looking for a detailed guideline (not guidance notes) for the FLR form as there was one for spouse visa, stating all the rules and requirements but I have failed to find that too.

3. Once the application is submitted, are the supporting documents to be posted immediately? What about biometrics?

4. I have an expired IELTS Academics ceriticate from the last time I expired but the score I got corresponds to CEFR level C1. Could this IELTS cetificate still be used?

5. Lastlu, what is the current time line for recieving visa given all the correct documents are submitted? Online, non premium. 

Thank you very much


----------



## Dilemmas Dilemmas (Aug 23, 2014)

I will answer to the best of my knowledge. If i am wrong then I am sure someone with more knowledge and expertise will come along and correct me and guide you much better than me.

1. According to the majority, the paper form is better worded and easier to fill in than the online application. Its form FLR(M) that you should be looking for. Try the link below:
https://visas-immigration.service.gov.uk/product/family-routes

2. The detailed guidelines for FLR(M) are in the same 'Appendix FM' that was used for the initial spouse visa. All the rules and requirements are explained there for entry clearance, further leave to remain, fiance visa, ILR, etc. 
These forums give great help and advice, and its much easier to make sense of things here than understanding the somewhat confusing guidelines!

3. We did the postal application so I'm not sure how long you have to post the supporting documents. I would have thought the sooner the better.
With regards to the biometrics, UKVI will send you a letter to take to the post office to have the biometrics done. It will cost about £20 and you have to get them done within 15 days of receiving the letter.

4. An A2 English language SELT*is required*for family route Leave to Remain applications after 2.5 years in the UK.
'CEFR level A2 Speaking and listening - GESE*Grade 3'. Awarded by Trinity College London. Cost £150.
Someone else can advise further if the C1 you have will suffice.

5. That's the BIG question! I believe it usually takes around 8 weeks but various factors could affect the timeline. I guess you just have to sit back patiently, try to relax, and just hope and pray for the best ;-)

Good luck


----------



## fizzb88 (Sep 2, 2014)

Thank you very much for a detailed reply, Dilemmas! 

I’ll take your word and submit a paper application then, no need to complicate this anymore than it already is lol! 

I’ll check the appendix too but if anyone could elaborate on the correspondence part of the application? I joined my husband in June 2015, so from then to now what all do I have to provide? With the last visa I attached pictures and a detailed introduction letter, is any of that required again?

Thank you.


----------



## Whatshouldwedo (Sep 29, 2013)

Details are on the form itself on page 63. 

Six items of correspondence addressed to you and your partner at the same address as evidence that you have been living together since your last grant of leave in this category, or from the date you first started living together up to a maximum of two years. See Note 11.
Note 11 The items of correspondence should be addressed to you jointly or in both your names. Examples of acceptable items are listed below. The documents provided must be originals.
Photocopies are not acceptable.
The dates of the items of correspondence should be spread evenly over the whole period you are relying on. They should be from at least 3 different sources. If you do not have enough items in your joint names, you may also provide items addressed to each of you individually if they show the same address for both of you.
For example - Four items of correspondence in joint names to the same address and two items addressed to each partner at the address. In total eight items would need to be submitted.
If you and your partner have no bills or correspondence in joint names, you will need to submit twelve items (six each) of correspondence, evidencing that you reside together at the same address.
If you and your partner lived with relatives or friends for some or all of the period you are relying on, please provide a letter from the relative(s) and/or friend(s) con rming this.
If you did not live together for any part of the period you are relying on, tell us the reasons for this and whether you stayed in contact with each other during this time, and provide any relevant supporting evidence.
Please give an explanation on a separate sheet if you cannot provide six items; if the items are not addressed to both of you; or if they do not cover the period you are relying on.

Examples of acceptable items of correspondence
• Letters or other documents from government departments or agencies, for example HM Revenue and Customs, Department for Work and Pensions, DVLA, TV Licensing.
• Letters or other documents from your GP, a hospital or other local health service about medical treatments, appointments, home visits or other medical matters
• Bank statements/letters
• Building society savings books/letters
• Council tax bills or statements
• Electricity and/or gas bills or statements
• Water rates bills or statements
• Mortgage statements/agreement
• Tenancy agreement(s)
• Telephone bills or statements


----------



## Dilemmas Dilemmas (Aug 23, 2014)

Your welcome fizzb88.

We did not submit any photos as the correspondence is proof in itself of a subsisting relationship. 

We did not write an introduction letter either. I think that was more important for the initial entry clearance visa. It's not a requirement for FLR and i don't think it will make a difference either way. However I don't think it will do any harm to include 1 if you wish to put forward any additional information the form does not ask or if you want to elaborate further on something.


----------



## fizzb88 (Sep 2, 2014)

Thank you very much for your replies, helps a lot making things clearer. 

If I may ask a very obvious question, how many months apart should the correspondence letters be? When they say evenly spread over the period. Because I need to scavenge 6 individual letters for my husband and myself, as we don’t have joint letters on our name at our living address..


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

30 divided by 6.


----------



## fizzb88 (Sep 2, 2014)

Filling out the application form and they’ve asked for the Immigration Health Surcharge reference number (1.11). When I applied back in March 2015, the surcharge had not been introduced. Is there a fee I need to pay now and submit the reference number or?


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

Yes. It's £500.


----------



## fizzb88 (Sep 2, 2014)

Thanks! 

This question might’ve been asked to death but my husband is the sponsor covering the financial requirement via salaried income. He falls in category A as he has been in the same employment for past 6 months, but he hasnt been continuously earning the amount as there has been a slight increase in pay this month. Does that make him Cat A or B? 

How do I go about answering the financial requirements column? I have filled out No to 7.3(iii) continuously earning the same amount and in the next question 7.3(iv) I have again filled out No as he hasn’t been with a different emloyer in the last 12 months. Is that the right way to go about it?


----------



## fizzb88 (Sep 2, 2014)

Secondly, if NARIC is being used as a source to fulfill the english language requirement then the application asks for a certificate that says the degree awarded is equal to a standard UK bachelors degree or higher AND has been completed in CEFR level C1. 

I have a statement of comparability from NARIC which states that the degree awarded is equal to a UK bachelors, but doesnt mention the CEFR level. Where as there is a NARIC certificate for visas and nationality which states the level of english language the degree was awarded in but doesnt state whether it is equal to a bachelors or not.

Please advise whether the NARIC statement of comparability which I have plus an (expired) IELTS Academic score 8 equal to CEFR level C2 would suffice? 

Thank you!


----------



## fizzb88 (Sep 2, 2014)

Found the answer to my first query by researching this forum, its Cat A covered by a HR letter explaining this rise in pay.

Still confused about proof of english requirement.

Could anyone please confirm if the following is enough proof for correspondence/cohabitation:
Entered UK in June 2015

June 2015 (council tax letter joint)
November 2015 (Works and pension department applicant + utility bill sponsor) 
May 2016 (GP letter applicant + utility bill sponsor) 
September 2016 (Hospital letter applicat + utility bill sponsor)
February 2017 (joint tenancy agreement)
July 2017 (joint utility bill) 
November 2017 (joint utility bill) 

Thats ten letters in total.


----------



## fizzb88 (Sep 2, 2014)

I called the Home Office today to ask about English requirement. They said as long as the previous IELTS certificate was accepted for your application and its equal to higher than A2 level then it should be acceptable even for this one. 

If someone could please check the correspondence letters above and reply that would be great. 

Thanks!


----------



## fizzb88 (Sep 2, 2014)

Hi, it’d be great if someone could reply to my above posts. Getting around to finalising my application. If the correspondence letters are okay then I’ll post final checklists for approval.
Thanks!!


----------



## clever-octopus (May 17, 2015)

Re: English language, the representative you spoke to is 2/3rds right - It also needs to still be on the list of approved tests

The correspondence looks good


----------



## fizzb88 (Sep 2, 2014)

Thanks clever-octopus! I don’t know where I’ll find a definitive answer for the English language test. Home Office didn’t know either.


----------



## clever-octopus (May 17, 2015)

Actually I think they may be right, paragraph 32D of FM-SE in the Immigration Rules states:



> 32D. If an applicant applying for limited leave to enter or remain under Part 8 or Appendix FM submits an English language test certificate or result and the Home Office has already accepted it as part of a successful previous partner or parent application (but not where the application was refused, even if on grounds other than the English language requirement), the decision-maker will accept that certificate or result as valid if it is:
> (a) from a provider which is no longer approved, or
> (b) from a provider who remains approved but the test the applicant has taken with that provider is no longer approved, or
> (c) from a test centre which is no longer approved, or
> (d) past its validity date (if a validity date is required under Appendix O), provided that it is at or above the requisite level of the Common European Framework of Reference for Languages and when the subsequent application is made


----------



## fizzb88 (Sep 2, 2014)

Oh wow, thanks for digging that up!! I’ll be posting my final checklist soon for a final approval. Thank you very much for your help!


----------



## fizzb88 (Sep 2, 2014)

Back with another query. Filling out the application form one final time. My sponsor isn’t category A for finicancial requirement. He got a raise last month so when they ask the current annual salary on the form do i write the least amount which we’re relying on before the raise or the actual current salary after the raise? Thank you. 

The change in salaries has been confirmed in the employer letter.


----------



## clever-octopus (May 17, 2015)

Before the pay raise (but he can use Category A as long as he's been with the same employer and has been making at least £18,600 for six months, some people think that a change in pay excludes them from using Category A and it doesn't as long as those conditions are met)


----------



## fizzb88 (Sep 2, 2014)

Sorry he IS Category A.


----------



## fizzb88 (Sep 2, 2014)

Sorry, with regards to the date on which the fingerprints were taken for the previous application, how important is it that the date needs to accurate?

And it goes ahead to ask which British Diplomatic post was involved if the application was made abroad. I applied in Pakistan last time but I have no idea what they mean by diplomatic post?


----------



## fizzb88 (Sep 2, 2014)

Hi guys, 

Please have a look at the list below and advise whether it’s okay or not?

Final check list:
•Completed and signed application form FLR-M
•applicants passport original 
•sponsors passport original 
•copy of (British) child’s passport 
•2 passport photographs of applicant signed at the back 
•1 passport photograph of sponsor signed at the back
•original marriage certificate in English 
•birth certificate of child 

Financial: category A
• 6 months official bank statements 
• 6 months signed payslips 
• employer letter confirming job title, salary, raise etc

Correspondence:
• Council tax statements 2015-16, 2016-17, 2017-2018 for all addresses (jointly addressed)
• November 2015 (Works and pension letter applicant + nPower letter sponsor) 
• May 2016 GP letter applicant + nPower letter sponsor
• September 2016 Hospital letter applicant + utility bill sponsor
• February 2017 tenancy agreement joint
• July 2017 water bill joint
• November 2017 water bill joint 
• January 2018 joint utility bill 

English language:
•IELTS certificate with score 8.0 corresponding to CEFR level C2

Accommodation:
• Tenancy agreement renewed every 6 months for the past year 


Is it advisable to highlight the names and address on the correspondence letters so they’re easier to read? 

Thank you very much!!


----------



## clever-octopus (May 17, 2015)

The passport photos should not be signed, you need to print the full names on the back (not a signature).

Don't highlight or make any markings on your documents, they know what to look for

Everything looks good to me, best of luck


----------



## fizzb88 (Sep 2, 2014)

Thank you very much!


----------



## Panahi (Dec 27, 2015)

Dilemmas Dilemmas said:


> 3. We did the postal application so I'm not sure how long you have to post the supporting documents. I would have thought the sooner the better.
> With regards to the biometrics, UKVI will send you a letter to take to the post office to have the biometrics done. It will cost about £20 and you have to get them done within 15 days of receiving the letter.


You have to send the supporting documents with the application! Do you think the app would get very far without suthem.


----------



## Dilemmas Dilemmas (Aug 23, 2014)

Panahi said:


> You have to send the supporting documents with the application! Do you think the app would get very far without suthem.


The OP was asking regarding the online application. She can not submit the supporting documents online with the application form can she?! They have to be posted hence why I said they would need to be sent as soon as possible.

Obviously with a postal application everything is sent together


----------



## fizzb88 (Sep 2, 2014)

I need to post a full set of photocopies for every document with the originals. Correct?


----------



## Dilemmas Dilemmas (Aug 23, 2014)

That's correct Fizz. Originals in 1 pile and copies in another


----------



## fizzb88 (Sep 2, 2014)

Hi all, back with another query. 

I thought I would’ve posted the application by now but final checks revelead that for the first 6 months of my stay in the UK I don’t actually have any correspondence as proof. 

The council tax bill that I was going to attach doesn’t actually show I was living at the address for a couple months after I arrived, so that cannot be used. 

I have written a cover letter to explain why there isn’t any correspondence. 

My question is, do I need to attach proof for my husband (the sponsor) for that period where I don’t have any correspondence on my name or is it okay if joint/individual correspondence starts from 6 months after arrival? I’ll be adding a tenancy agreement for our previous property on his name dated a few months before I arrived. 

Thanks!


----------



## fizzb88 (Sep 2, 2014)

URGENT QUERY  

I’ve made a huge mistake with the financial documents, I’m meant to post the application tomorrow 23rd Feb but I just checked the last pay slip and it is dated 26th Jan. Which makes tomorrow 23rd Jan day 28 of the 28 day rule for financial documents. That’s if I start counting the days from 27th jan. 

Please can someone tell me if the application is posted tomorrow will it get accepted as being within 28 days?? Or do I need to print off February’s pay slip and then post it? Feb’s pay comes in on Monday and my visa expires two days after that  

Really worried. Sorry for the urgency but would appreciate a reply. 

Thanks.


----------



## fizzb88 (Sep 2, 2014)

Anyone?


----------



## joysleep1 (Jul 1, 2015)

fizzb88 said:


> Anyone?


Hi

What happened with your applications? I am curious about the academic ielts you submitted? Was it accepted?


----------

